

Facebook expanding its Canadian operations to RIM's home town - Waterloo - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/facebook-expanding-its-canadian-operations-to-waterloo-2011-11-26

======
oniTony
This isn't confirmed yet: [http://www.therecord.com/news/local/article/630801
--facebook...](http://www.therecord.com/news/local/article/630801--facebook-
reportedly-planning-major-presence-in-kitchener)

> "... but nobody at the city, Facebook, the company redeveloping the
> buildings or the high-tech community could confirm it."

Besides, RIM has very little to do with it. Though keeping an eye on the
growing cluster of startups and competing with Google for UWaterloo's co-op /
recent-grads talent makes Kitchener/Waterloo an excellent position for
Facebook.

